# Best wife ever



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Hi Im new here and just thought I would tell everyone what my wife bought me for our first anniversary (she had a little help from my brother) HOYT MAXXIS 35!!!! 70 to 80# 31 inch draw 
Ive been using the same Golden Eagle since 1996 and it has taken a lot of deer but for the last couple years Ive really been wanting something new but couldnt bring myself to spend the cash. Anyway just thought I would introduce myself.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the site. 

That's about as good as it gets. What did you get her?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Trophy wife for sure.:coolgleam


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

She's getting 3 nights at the grand hotel. I doubt if theyll let me shoot anything on Mackinaw though


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

KalamazooKid said:


> Trophy wife for sure.:coolgleam


Definitely a mounter! :lol: 
<----<<<


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

That's outstanding!!


----------



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like you've got a keeper there!


----------

